# New Shrimp tank



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

I plan on starting a new tank for shrimp. I am not 100% clueless, but I'd like a bit more info and I'd like to see peoples shrimp tanks and their experiences! I want to get the Fluval EBI which I heard is discontinued but I'm pretty sure I saw one at petculture (last one most likely) if its still there I hope to get it. it is 7.9 gallons how many shrimp could I have at MAX? When I feed them I was planning on getting this product:
http://www.petsmart.ca/food-care/pe...36-catid-300041?var_id=36-27114&_t=pfm=search

When feeding them how do I do this? Should I just put it in a cup or container in the gravel (ive seen this before) Are there any other food you recommend (links please) How often do I feed them? 

I probably will have more questions but I'd love for some answers and pics of your own tank!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

did you have a specific type of shrimp in your mind that you wanted? You can have lots and lots of shrimp in a tank that size, depending on the variety


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

kjg1029 said:


> did you have a specific type of shrimp in your mind that you wanted? You can have lots and lots of shrimp in a tank that size, depending on the variety


I know for sure I liked red cherry shrimp and they're easy to get. at my LFS they had 6 for 9.99. I also like the Red Crystal shrimp and the black Crystal Shrimp.


----------



## FinnyNina (Apr 19, 2015)

They can interbreed, so I'd probably stick to one species.

Shrimps are a bit finicky about clean water, but nothing excessively hard to manage


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Then I most likely will stick with the red cherry shrimp. Do you think you could answer some info on feeding?


----------



## FinnyNina (Apr 19, 2015)

I fed my cherry shrimps fish flakes and fish pellets. Sometimes a bit of banana. Sometimes a bit of fish. They were never picky, and flourished on nearly any food. 

I just plopped it in the tank. If it floated for a while, they'd hang upside down and eat. If it sank, they would sit on it and eat. They find every scrap and consume it. And poop tiny shrimpy poops.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

hahaha, that sounds so funny! So could I just put like a piece of cucumber in and they'd go at it?


----------



## FinnyNina (Apr 19, 2015)

Julie7778 said:


> hahaha, that sounds so funny! So could I just put like a piece of cucumber in and they'd go at it?


you could, but plain cucumber does not have very much by way of nutrients. Zuccini (baby marrow) is better.

Just slice it thinly, and if you want it to sinking, spearing it with a fork works


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Great thanks  any other food I could give them?


----------



## FinnyNina (Apr 19, 2015)

Mine ate decaying aquarium plant leaves, blanched spinach, bits of seaweed, boiled carrot, melon, de-shelled shrimp (small pieces) ... read the ingredients label of your shrimp food. Anything on there would be perfect  

Mainly, they ate flakes/pellets, mind you. These were all occasional "huh, I have this on hand and my shrimps would like it" things.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

You can have Cherry Reds and Crystals together, they will not interbreed because they are from a different genus. Here's a chart to help:


----------



## FinnyNina (Apr 19, 2015)

Good chart!


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Great thanks :-D I wanna try some real food. I might give a carrot once a week. Should I only leave it in for 2 hours then Throw it out?


----------

